# Knit Raspberry Cream Pi Shawl pattern in lace



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This half circle pi shawl is designed by inspiration from the Pi formula from Elizabeth Zimmerman. There are lots of fun lace stitches to keep you interested while you knit each section. And this has an easy part to it too--every wrong side row is purled! This makes this pattern a great knit when you want to have the fun of a lace pattern row, and then the ease of a plain row that you can knit while watching tv!

If using the recommended fingering weight wool/yarn this makes a light weight shawl to throw over your shoulders for those cool summer days or evenings!

The shawl measures 66" across, and 30" deep. It takes 4 balls of Knitpicks fingering Palette yarn in Cotton Candy--about 924 yards, if using size 6 circular needles.

The pattern sells for immediate download from either Ravelry or Craftsy for $3.99. The links are below:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raspberry-cream-pi-shawl

Please feel free to check out my other patterns in my ravelry or craftsy stores!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

As always it is gorgeous!!! I love the design and the color, just luscious.....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

So pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I dream about tackling a project like this. Your work is fabulous. The shawl is beautiful, and what a color!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> This half circle pi shawl is designed by inspiration from the Pi formula from Elizabeth Zimmerman. There are lots of fun lace stitches to keep you interested while you knit each section. And this has an easy part to it too--every wrong side row is purled! This makes this pattern a great knit when you want to have the fun of a lace pattern row, and then the ease of a plain row that you can knit while watching tv!
> 
> If using the recommended fingering weight wool/yarn this makes a light weight shawl to throw over your shoulders for those cool summer days or evenings!
> 
> ...


Really pretty!x


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, this is just lovely!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful shawl!


----------

